# Vote on Chapter Name



## 1stvermont (Mar 9, 2022)

I would apricate your vote on my last chapter title in dispute. The chapter is a mix of subjects that don't fit nicely in any other chapter but contain subjects and information I wanted to include. I discarded them from other sections, so option B seems an excellent fit. However, the title of my book is "The Road Goes Ever on and on" and option A fits into the poem from which the book title comes. So please help me out and vote.


A-Further up the Road-Where Many Paths and Errands Meet
B-Flotsom and Jetsom


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 9, 2022)

I really liked the "Flotsam and Jetsam" chapter in the books, so I chose that...


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 9, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I really liked the "Flotsam and Jetsam" chapter in the books, so I chose that...



Thanks for voting.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 9, 2022)

Hmm.... like the first one, but seems too long. Maybe if it was just 'Where Many Paths and Errands Meet' i'd vote for it.
The second has already been used and is unimaginative.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 9, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Hmm.... like the first one, but seems too long. Maybe if it was just 'Where Many Paths and Errands Meet' i'd vote for it.
> The second has already been used and is unimaginative.



I like the shortened version, but I am a bit concerned it might not make a clear connection to my title. 

Unimaginative? perhaps. But hey, it copies from the great man himself, that was the point.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 9, 2022)

Ok, I thought you were after something original. With further thought, I like 'A Further up the Road' as a main chapter title so I'll give you a ½-vote for that. You could add the 'Where Many Paths and Errands Meet' as a sub-title within the chapter pages.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 9, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Ok, I thought you were after something original. With further thought, I like 'A Further up the Road' as a main chapter title so I'll give you a ½-vote for that. You could add the 'Where Many Paths and Errands Meet' as a sub-title within the chapter pages.



Great stuff.


----------

